# [Solved] Mplayer 播放电影中文字幕下划线

## Heren

如题，这个问题一直困扰我，网上搜索结果都是说要指定字体绝对路径，但我设定好就是不行。

```
Gentoo tyler # cat ~/.mplayer/config

# Write your default config options here!

subcp = "cp936"

slang = "chs,eng"

sub-fuzziness=1

softvol=yes 

softvol-max=100

subcp=cp936

zoom=yes

unicode=yes

subfont-encoding=unicode

font=/usr/share/fonts/wqy-microhei/wqy-microhei.ttc
```

Last edited by Heren on Mon Sep 08, 2014 2:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Heren

解决啦，刚又去搜索啦一下找到一个漏网的帖子

配置文件变成

```
Gentoo tyler # cat ~/.mplayer/config

# Write your default config options here!

subcp=cp936

GBK=yes

slang=gb,chs,cht,eng

sub-fuzziness=1

zoom=yes

font=/usr/share/fonts/wqy-microhei/wqy-microhei.ttc 

fs=yes

fontconfig=no

utf8=yes

subfont-autoscale=3 

spualign=1 

ass=yes

subfont-text-scale=4.5

stop-xscreensaver=no

double=yes  

cache = 8192 

ao=alsa

autosync=30 

vo=xv

lavdopts=skiploopfilter=all:threads=2

af=volnorm,volume=5

idx=yes

```

----------

